# Good bye Beautiful Luca



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I just got the news this morning that our moderator Jacqui had to let her Luca go to the bridge back on September 17th. Luca was 14 ½ years old and it was her time to go. Jacque was strong enough to stay by Luca’s side while she went to sleep for the last time. 

From a poem Jacqui posted back in 2003 by Crystal Ward Kent;


> Quote: But give them we must for it is all they ask in return. When the time comes, and the road curves ahead to a place we cannot see, we give one final gift and let them run on ahead - young and whole once more.
> "Godspeed, good friend," we say, until our journey comes full circle and our paths cross again.


Godspeed to you sweet Luca!









Dalton surly will miss his girlfriend from across the pond. Our thoughts are with you and G, Jacqui!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Jacque, prayers going out your way. Such a lovely girl was Luca. The joy and love shows in her dear face. Wishing you some peace at this time. She will never be far from you. Run free, sweet Luca!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

The poem is very touching. 








Luca


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I am sorry to hear about Luca's passing. May your heart heal from the pain of your loss quickly. You gave her a great gift in the end, I know one that was hard for you. She is young and happy and waiting for you I'm sure with friends. Run free sweet Luca!







At 14 1/2, you had good run! 










Here is a link to the whole poem for those who want to read it:
The Journey .


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss and the pain you must now be in. I hope that you can find confort in the many years of memories of the times you both shared together. RIP Luca.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Jacqui, I am sorry for your loss of Luca. 14 1/2 is really amazing, but still not enough time.

Val


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Jacqui. What a beautiful girl she was. Rest in peace, sweet Luca.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerJacqui, I am sorry for your loss of Luca. 14 1/2 is really amazing, but still not enough time.


x2


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm so sorry to hear of Luca's passing. What a long, lovely life she lived. R.I.P. Luca.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry Jacqui. Our old girl Sneaker also lived to 14-1/2 and no matter how long we have them it's never long enough.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am so sorry, Jacqui. I agree she had a long life but it is never long enough.
















Luca


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so sorry!!!
















Godspeed on your journey sweet Luca







.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Such a beautiful dog.


----------

